# Arriving at Amazon Warehouse Flex



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

Your 1st day arriving at the Amazon Flex Warehouse, I been reading they could load you up between 40 to 70 packages to deliver, did you have to make multiple trips back and forth in the warehouse to load you car up? Not sure what to expect when I get there.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well you do the loading and no multiple trips they should all fit in 1 trip

Many are envelops or small packages


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

I'll find out one way or another, but just wasn't sure if anyone had any insight because I was just wondering how I'm gonna carry 40-70 packages at one time to load up in the vehicle. Is a dolly recommended?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

In Dallas you drive into the warehouse and load your car inside the building


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

Ive brought both a dolly and a foldable handtruck. Dolly was uneccsary and took up too much space. Handtruck could be useful, haven't needed it yet, good to be prepared, just in case.


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

Finally used my foldable handtruck when delivering multiple large boxes to a business. It saved time.


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

Well my 1st day didnt go as well as I hoped for. I had 42 packages and took 11 back to the warehouse. It started pouring down raining and streets were flooded so I refused to put my vehicle through a flooded street and marked the packages as undeliverable. Oh well. Once my 4 hours were up I marked what I had left over as undeliverable. They aren't going to pay me for more than 4 hours so I put in my 4 and took what I had back.


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

When delivering at night are you actually knocking on peoples door at 9 to 10pm at night?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

kingmartin06 said:


> When delivering at night are you actually knocking on peoples door at 9 to 10pm at night?


Yep ! Sometimes they totally effing trip out too. Make sure you at least wear an Amazon hat
and a Flex badge and anything that identifies you as a delivery person and makes obvious
the reason you are on their property, especially after civil twilight.


----------



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

kingmartin06 said:


> Well my 1st day didnt go as well as I hoped for. I had 42 packages and took 11 back to the warehouse. It started pouring down raining and streets were flooded so I refused to put my vehicle through a flooded street and marked the packages as undeliverable. Oh well. Once my 4 hours were up I marked what I had left over as undeliverable. They aren't going to pay me for more than 4 hours so I put in my 4 and took what I had back.


Quick question, What were the reasons you couldn't deliver 25% of your load? I ask because I've only had to return to the warehouse twice in my 1500+ of delivery drops. One was because the address couldn't be located no matter what map system I used and the other was because the business was closed. Are you maybe being a little to overly cautious with what you deem as a safe location?


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

FlexZone said:


> Quick question, What were the reasons you couldn't deliver 25% of your load? I ask because I've only had to return to the warehouse twice in my 1500+ of delivery drops. One was because the address couldn't be located no matter what map system I used and the other was because the business was closed. Are you maybe being a little to overly cautious with what you deem as a safe location?


Like I said the areas I had the roads were flooded. Unless Amazon wants to pay for my vehicle maintneance Im not driving through that crap. Today I had a lot of businesses to go to and the majority of businesses were closed and no safe location to leave package that wasnt visible from the street. I have dealt with pulling up to peoples houses and the customer had a locked gate. I called customer to no answer so couldnt leave package in a safe location. One route I had the road was completely blocked off by construction due to flooding. And again I contract for 4 hours of work not 5 or 6 hours so once I put in my 4 hours of work damn right Im not working longer than that. They arent going to compensate you for it. I have also had their gps take me to the wrong location. Im not using my other gps system im contracted to go through their app. Just a lot of various factors can go into play when the customer wont answer their phone.


----------



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

Understandable


----------

